# Network, weird errors.

## alexcortes

Hello,

I have a Realtek ethernet card, and am using the R8169 kernel driver since I did this installation months ago without any kind of problems, using this configuration:

```

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_enp3s0="192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"                                                                                                                                                         

routes_enp3s0="default via 192.168.0.1"

```

Yesterday, I find out there is the R8168 firmware on portage tree. I proceed to remove the R8169 from the kernel, installed the R8168 from portage tree, and restarted the system.

The network did not come up. So, I modprobe the driver manually and started the service. The network still not come up with this error:

```

 * Bringing up interface enp3s0

 *   192.168.0.10 ...

Error: inet prefix is expected rather than "192.168.0.10//24".                                                                                                                    [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.enp3s0 failed to start

```

Since was already late, I revert back to R8169 kernel driver aiming to have the network working again quick, what not happened. It still resulting in the same error until I changed the configuration to:

```

config_enp3s0="192.168.0.10/24"                                                                                                                                                         

routes_enp3s0="default via 192.168.0.1"

```

So, now I have the network working again but, if stop the service it return this error, what I never had before:

```

 * Bringing down interface enp3s0

RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory

Error talking to the kernel

```

```
4.8.4-gentoo
```

That said, what happened, and can I fix it?   :Question: 

Thank you in advance,

Alex.

----------

## alexcortes

```

Portage 2.3.2 (python 2.7.12-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r2, 4.8.4-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.8.4-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8120_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    16136600 total,  13762316 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 25 Oct 2016 01:24:22 +0000

sh bash 4.4-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.0-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.6.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.7::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: git://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo.git

    priority: -1000

privacychain

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/env.d/43kdepaths /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy cgroup config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fail-clean fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apparmor berkdb branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr cgroups cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags custom-optimization cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr egl emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig gdbm gif glamor gpg gpm iconv jit jpeg kde kipi lcms libnotify lz4 mad matroska mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl offensive ogg opencl opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vdpau vim-syntax vlc vorbis vpx widgets x264 x265 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel loopback" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx fma4 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="r600 radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## SLP

Had the same problem since yesterday. Turns out I updated netifrc from 0.4.0-r1 to 0.5.0. I masked =net-misc/netifrc-0.5.0 and downgraded, and ethernet is back to normal.

----------

## alexcortes

 *SLP wrote:*   

> Had the same problem since yesterday. Turns out I updated netifrc from 0.4.0-r1 to 0.5.0. I masked =net-misc/netifrc-0.5.0 and downgraded, and ethernet is back to normal.

 

Oh, thank you, I was not paid attention to that update!   :Cool: 

----------

## alexcortes

Hum. It solved the configuration error but I still get the error when I stop the service:

```

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface enp3s0

RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory                                                                                                                                            

Error talking to the kernel 

```

----------

## alexcortes

My Kernel Config.

----------

## charles17

 *alexcortes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]
> ...

 Are you at all having the enp3s0 device?  What is your output of ls -l /sys/class/net/?

And please will you paste your output of ip addr or ifconfig -a

----------

## alexcortes

@SLP

I unmasked net-misc/netifrc-0.5.0 and upgraded to it, since the Handbook tell the required configuration by the  0.5.0, is correct.

@charles17

Yes, the connection work. The error appear when I stop the service:

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Oct 25 21:42 enp3s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/0000:03:00.0/net/enp3s0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Oct 25 21:42 lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Oct 25 21:42 sit0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/sit0

```

```

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: sit0@NONE: <NOARP> mtu 1480 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1

    link/sit 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0

3: enp3s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether c8:60:00:ed:67:89 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.0.10/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global enp3s0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 fe80::ca60:ff:feed:6789/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

```

```

enp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.10  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::ca60:ff:feed:6789  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether c8:60:00:ed:67:89  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 3137273  bytes 509091077 (485.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 28  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 6537105  bytes 7221775151 (6.7 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 34  base 0x8000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 536  bytes 83375 (81.4 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 536  bytes 83375 (81.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 1  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Thank you!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## hujuice

Same here.

Everything works fine, but the error appears when I stop the service.

Regards,

HUjuice

----------

## charles17

See bug 609682#c1.

----------

## hujuice

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> See bug 609682#c1.

 

Thank charles17. It's exactly that.

HUjuice

----------

## krinn

thank you, i have fix it with

```
grep -n "(ip l2tp show session" /lib/netifrc/net/l2tp.sh | cut -d ":" -f1 | xargs -I {} sed -i '{}s/eval/ip l2tp show session 2\>\/dev\/null \&\& eval/g' /lib/netifrc/net/l2tp.sh 
```

----------

## crowbert

Thanks.  I've added a patch to the bug report that you can put in /etc/portage/patches to solve the problem.  It's just cosmetic noise.  I strongly disagree with the fix being marked as resolved by adding kernel options for features that shouldn't be required.

----------

